# W



## Roger Longbottom (23 Feb 2020)

W


----------



## steveindenmark (24 Feb 2020)

I know what you mean Roger. The people of Hull will never forget this moment at Wembley.

View: https://youtu.be/K7ODr0co5Zw


----------



## Mike_P (24 Feb 2020)

12 February 1994 is etched in the minds of all Notts County fans wherever in the world they may find themselves today, the last time the club played the team from the other bank of the Trent in the league and a 2-1 victory thanks to a header from Charlie Palmer. 12 Feb has become Sir Charlie Palmer day.

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jb6slFzAu_M
:


----------



## MontyVeda (24 Feb 2020)

Not really a fan of sports (unless Robot Wars counts as a sport).

for someone like me, this 3 minute compilation has some great sporting moments

(NSFW due to sweary commentary)


----------



## Donger (24 Feb 2020)

For me there can be only one. As a life-long Birmingham fan, this was our only moment of glory:

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T_L4WN0PzeY


----------



## Beebo (24 Feb 2020)

MontyVeda said:


> Not really a fan of sports (unless Robot Wars counts as a sport).
> 
> for someone like me, this 3 minute compilation has some great sporting moments
> 
> (NSFW due to sweary commentary)



The guy who broke his ankle at the end was terrible.


----------



## MontyVeda (25 Feb 2020)

Beebo said:


> The guy who broke his ankle at the end was terrible.


the cyclist who celebrated his 'win' on the wrong lap is my favourite... what a wally!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (26 Feb 2020)

19 May 2012 Champions League Final vs Bayern Munich at their ground.

Drogba scores the winning penalty - cue demented happiness in our house. 


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HhumwZ66vz4


----------



## Smokin Joe (26 Feb 2020)

Going back a long way, to 1964 in fact and the FA Cup final. This was in the days when High Streets all over the country emptied for the afternoon on Cup Final day -


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6E2X8G3jOpI


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (2 Mar 2020)

I was at the game so I missed this commentator


View: https://youtu.be/-oLYuVGGYZI


----------



## pjd57 (8 Mar 2020)

May 25th 1967.
Celtic 2 Inter Milan 1


----------



## cyberknight (9 Mar 2020)

To get away from wendy ball  

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zzjv1XpGJnc


----------



## pjd57 (9 Mar 2020)

Roger Longbottom said:


> And if my memory serves me correctly all the team were from Glasgow or surrounding area!


Which reminds me... I'd planned a route round all the places they were born.
Just need to find it / do it.


----------



## AndyRM (12 Mar 2020)

A couple of running ones for me, Bannister's 4 minute mile is probably the greatest, but Derek Redmond's dad helping him round the track is up there too (the modern version being the Brownlee brothers).

The Sian Welch and Wendy Ingraham Iron Man crawl finish was pretty special too, again there's a sort of modern version of this (and I forget their names), but they held hands as they crossed the line only to be disqualified, though I think it was just a warm up event, possibly for this years (unlikely looking) Olympics?


----------



## Smokin Joe (12 Mar 2020)

AndyRM said:


> A couple of running ones for me, Bannister's 4 minute mile is probably the greatest, but Derek Redmond's dad helping him round the track is up there too (the modern version being the Brownlee brothers).


I'm not too sure about Bannister. He was paced by a number of the other runners as part of the attempt to get him inside four minutes. Had it been a genuine race he probably would not have succeeded.


----------



## AndyRM (12 Mar 2020)

Smokin Joe said:


> I'm not too sure about Bannister. He was paced by a number of the other runners as part of the attempt to get him inside four minutes. Had it been a genuine race he probably would not have succeeded.



A fair comment, and similar to Kipchoge's sub 2 hour marathon I suppose, but still a pretty incredible achievement.


----------



## jowwy (19 Mar 2020)

Istanbul champions league final 2005.....as liverpool lift number 5 after being 3 nil down at halftime, a stevie G inspired 2nd half took us to penalties and the rest is history........


----------



## jowwy (19 Mar 2020)

Roger Longbottom said:


> Who knew?


#unbearables.......poke a lion for 30yrs and then moan when it bites


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 May 2020)

Colin McRae winning his first World Rally Championship title, with Subaru


----------



## BianchiVirgin (28 May 2020)

cyberknight said:


> To get away from wendy ball
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zzjv1XpGJnc



Definitely this one. Remember it well.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 May 2020)

Watching Roger Hammond win his World Junior CX medal/jersey, in Roundhay Park (Leeds) in Feb 1992

And, afterwards, having him come up to us, as we were standing with parents of two junior squad (brothers) who Hammond had stayed with, for the days before the event

He was good enough to roll his top up for me (scanned from a print)


----------



## Dave7 (30 May 2020)

jowwy said:


> Istanbul champions league final 2005.....as liverpool lift number 5 after being 3 nil down at halftime, a stevie G inspired 2nd half took us to penalties and the rest is history........


Yoi can't see it but I gave that 10 likes


----------



## screenman (30 May 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Watching Roger Hammond win his World Junior CX medal/jersey, in Roundhay Park (Leeds) in Feb 1992
> 
> And, afterwards, having him come up to us, as we were standing with parents of two junior squad (brothers) who Hammond had stayed with, for the days before the event
> 
> ...



I was there that day and remember driving 80 miles home in seriously thick fog, did not stop me coming up the next day as well though.


----------



## MichaelW2 (30 May 2020)

Who can forget 7th May 1994 when DIss Town FA beat Taunton to win the FA Vase Cup at Wembley. Diss was left a ghost town as a 13,450 crowd in London watched the Tangerines come from behind to beat Taunton Town 2-1 after extra time.


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (4 Jun 2020)

Greatest sporting moments for me is when Villa beats the Blue noses (which is nearly always). Here is a couple of particular wonderful moments to savour.


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zi7BYDxPDqc




View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xId_x0WdB3I


----------



## Profpointy (4 Jun 2020)

I'm not a huge sports fan, but I'll never forget the Headingly test match against the Ozzies back in '81

England were essentially beaten and made to follow on wiith the Ozzies only needing 130 on their 2nd innings

Botham took the first wicket and Bob Willis bowling like a madman got the rest for a total of 111. Willis's figures were 8 for 43. I saw it on TV but wow what a game. 


View: https://youtu.be/NxSpexmFpMg


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (4 Jun 2020)

Andy Murray winning Wimbledon the first time

View: https://youtu.be/2PYyEDl1bJk


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Jul 2020)

Happened tonight. Leeds fans cheering a Huddersfield winning goal.


----------



## dan_bo (17 Jul 2020)

The sight of the yellow jersey towing the the green Jersey to the win on the champs elysee will stay with me forever. 

After that it's Ole spanking the winner against Munich at the Nou Camp in 99.


----------

